# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  That Time of Year

## L

Hey guys,

Just a quick message for anyone studying for exams this time of year. Good luck and don't stress out too much. xxx

Don't forget to eat,  :popcorn: 
Sleep well,  :Sleep:  
Take time out to relax AWAY FROM YOUR STUDY DESK (I only started doing that today)  :juggle: 

This is the first year I have studied at home instead of in the college. There is this girl that stresses out so much I get nothing done and my anxiety goes through the roof. so avoid people who stress you out.

Good luck,
Take care
J.x
 :sparkles:

----------


## WintersTale

Thanks Lasair. 

I actually took exams two weeks ago, and did really well. But I wish everyone the best of luck.

I'm on a different semester system than most uni's, I think the big Uni in Cincinnati is taking exams right now.

----------


## L

Go you - mine are not for ten days yet!

----------

